# *SORTED* Wanted: Shimano 9 speed trigger/thumb shifter



## BSOh (8 May 2018)

As per the title, right hand 9 speed Shimano thumb shifter wanted. Cosmetic condition unimportant as long as mechanically ok. On fleabay atm they either seem to be in pairs, or LH side only (or SRAM).

Thanks for looking.


----------



## BSOh (10 May 2018)

Found one so all sorted. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2018)

Can I ask what you found and for how much? Been considering packing one of these for a long tour as a spare in case of a rapidfire issue.


----------



## BSOh (10 May 2018)

I got a second hand Deore SLM590 right shifter on ebay for £12 BIN price last night. Others I've seen have been in pairs, around the £20-25 second hand. But as I only needed the RH side it seemed a waste to buy a set. New sets seem to go for around £40-£60.

I did see an Alivio for £10 but thought I'd upgrade for the extra £2  New Alivio shifter sets seem to go for around £15-20 second hand, and new around £30 per pair set.

These prices are what I've seen browsing ebay for the last few days.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2018)

Oh OK, thanks. So you got another rapidfire? Actually, I think the newer Alivio stuff isn't bad - trickledown and all.


----------



## BSOh (10 May 2018)

TBH I would've settled for anything as long as it was under £15. It's going on a bit of a frankenbike, so as long as it works I'm happy


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2018)

Might be an idea to stock up if you have a few bikes with more modest gear needs - stuff disappearing and I fear the wonders of trickledown are coming to an end as manufacturers push more and more to higher numbers of gears and can't be bothered with the "lower" stuff.


----------

